# UK equivalent to Satin Polycrylic



## Teejay (29 Apr 2016)

Hello there, I need recommendations on UK alternatives to Satin Polycrylic as protective final layer over painted cabinets please.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (2 May 2016)

I suspect a likely equivalent Satin Polycrylic (a common north American descriptor) is something like the Rustins quick dry clear varnish range, or alternative water borne varnish products sold in the UK, e.g., Wickes own brand and others. The key are the terms water borne or water based, generally indicating the product is a cross linking acrylic emulsion.

The best thing would probably be to buy a small can and do a sample on an offcut of wood that's been painted in the same manner as your cabinets. If all is well with this, then you should be able to go ahead on your cabinets, but if not, at least it's only the sample that's messed up. Slainte.


----------



## RobinBHM (2 May 2016)

Ive not used this for quite a few years, but I recall it worked well:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Polyvine-Water ... at+varnish

There is also a polyvine scumble that may work.


----------

